# Unternehmenbörse



## nikko (19 September 2012)

Hallo, 

ich suche im Internet eine Website, wo man eine Art Marktplatz finden kann mit  Unternehmensangebote und Kaufgesuche - also ich meine Angebote zum Unternehmensverkauf sowie Angebote für Unternehmensnachfolge - kennt ihr was?
Danke


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2012)

Da würde ich mal bei den Innungen/Handwerkskammern nachfragen


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2012)

http://www.unternehmensmarkt.de/[email protected]/welcome.hhtml?LANG=de
Das war grad in der Adsense-Werbung eingeblendet.


----------



## nikko (20 September 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> http://www.unternehmensmarkt.de/[email protected]/welcome.hhtml?LANG=de
> Das war grad in der Adsense-Werbung eingeblendet.


cool 
Hab dann gestern auch was gefunden:  unternehmensboerse-abos.de/


----------



## berndw (31 Januar 2013)

Also, meine Erfahrung als MBI hat gezeigt, dass es große Unterschiede zwischen den kursierenden Unternehmensbörse-Portalen gibt. Falls du nicht als "Datenleiche" enden und vergebens auf Anfragen warten möchtest, such dir lieber einen Headhunter bzw. Unternehmensberater aus der Branche (so mache ich es).

Und was ich noch empfehlen kann, ist http://stabwechsel.de als Portal. Ein guter Bekannter hat nur gutes geredet. Dort wird man anders als auf typische Unternehmensbörsen betreut, kostenlos beraten und dann mit Unternehmensverkäufern bzw. Unternehmensnachfolgern zusammengebracht. Verfolge das Ganze und werde eventl. zur kostenlosen Veranstaltung im Februar hin. Wer mag: kostenloses MBI Workshop

Super Sache! VG


----------

